# Best pants you've found?



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I know this is a personal preference thing, but I am wondering what the best work pant you guys have used is.

I am a little overweight and the crotches of wrangler pants from walmart just get worn away.

Is there a pant you have found that lasts? I need jeans or cargo under $60

I own a pair of dickies work pants. I like them because they have a name but only had them for a couple weeks so no idea what durability is like.

I saw Riggs by wrangler and LOVE the pocket protectors on ALL bottoms!!! it's a leather tape measure clip shield. Also pretty cheap as far as good work pants go, $30 - 60.

Anyway, have you had good luck with any specific brands or lines? I know Carhartt is the "best" but heard they have some quality issues unless spend more. Dickies have weird seats that chaff and annoy me personally. Deluth is over my budget. Riggs sound really good but I would like some opinions before I buy.

Thanks


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I officially vote this thread to be in the top 10 best LJ threads ever.

With that said I'm a Levi's guy. 560's to be specific. Ill also say, without embarrassment (ok maybe a little bit), that ive never worn the crotch out of a pair of pants but I wish I would have.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Dickies carpenter pants have worked the best for me, duck cotton being slightly more durable than the denim ones I've had.


----------



## rljatl (Mar 28, 2013)

I like Tru-Spec MEN'S 24-7 SERIES® CLASSIC PANTS. They have a hidden, wide elastic waistband that is very comfortable. Buy a size larger waist than usual.

They also make a jean style version called MEN'S 24-7 SERIES® ECLIPSE TACTICAL PANTS

Tru-Spec


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Wait… you guys wear pants in the shop?


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

> Wait… you guys wear pants in the shop?
> 
> - HokieKen


I only clicked on this thread to say exactly that Kenny….beat me to it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 2 pair Wrangler Riggs and the zipper flap won't stay flat, the waist is too high, they run a bit small and don't relax up as you wear them. Waste of money.


----------



## Zaphod07 (Jan 16, 2015)

here are the pant I swear by

http://www.lapolicegear.com/lapg-urban-recon-pant.html


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

To hell with pants, Be a real pro get you some liberty overalls. You need more room just unbutton the two side buttons cool the boys off. Ive got lots of xxxxxx size fellows in the family that's what they prefer. I wear them as well but around here they are considered sexy, steady job, a pickup, and some overalls shoot you're a damn good catch in the Appalachians. But also Knapp, Pointer and Dickie's are good to. buy a size larger, man you'll feel like you're buck naked. You'll also like all the pockets but each brand has its own pocket design on the bib. I second the vote for best top ten site ever, the most overlooked but important piece of equipment you can own.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Duluth hands down, I am very hard on clothes and it helps to have pants that come with a warranty and a no questions ask return policy. nothing better than getting a brand new pair of your favorite pants in the mail for free when you get a rip or tear. the Crotch gusset really works too.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Have a pair of Riggs work pants and where the double knee part is sewn on the base fabric just tears apart. Same with double knee Carharrts. I sent Riggs customer service an email because they advertise guaranteed forever - they never responded.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

"Buck naked"? I always thought that it was "butt naked". Shows ya how old I am.
I just wear shorts in the summer, Lees in the winter.
Suspenders really help when ya have a bod like mine. Oh well…....
Bill


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

What?? I don't go barefoot, I wear boots!

I wear these shorts#. These are heavy fabric and they hold up excellent. I also like, if you look at the bottom of the pocket,
there is a flat spot for your tape measure.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

I got that saying from some Yazoo boys lol, Yea I cut mine off when they get old. suspenders are built in don't have need for them yet but after 40 stuff started to stick to me a little more. A few more pound cakes and ill have dunlap disease.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Wrangler Riggs ripstop carpenter pants. Nice & roomy, and the thin ripstop cotton is very cool. Great fly fishing pants as well - they dry quickly. Can't handle shorts or sandles in a work area.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Speedo and Birkenstocks in summer, good old Canadian Toque for the winter attire. (with longjohns Eh!)


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Birkenstock's are nice


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

I basically wear two types of bottoms outside of my "work clothes," which consists of dress slacks & a golf shirt.

Pants: Mountain Khaki broadway fit original khakis. A bit expensive, but top-tier pants. I do own a couple pair of Levis jeans, but they rarely see the light of day anymore.

Shorts: Aftco long original fishing shorts. Also a bit expensive, but they last forever! Lightweight, dry quickly, durable as h*ll, and most importantly don't stain. Again, I do own some other shorts, but these are on 90% of the time.

Not that it was asked, but as far as shirts go. T-shirts from fishing tournaments or tackle shops or Columbia long sleeve PFG. Columbia collared fishing shirts if I need to "dress up."

Flip-flops or Sperrys when out, New Balance tennis shoes in the shop/around the house.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Carpenter jeans from Meijer. They are loose fitting and at around $10-20 a pair you can't go wrong. They last for a couple of years. I'm a fabricator/welder by trade so I'm hard on clothes.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Levis 501 & 550; Cabelas cargo pants; Dickies carpenter jeans; Wrangler carpenter jeans. Whatever happens to be hanging on the shop clothes hook in the shop. Cheap a**ed nylonesque cargo shorts from Kohls are my favorite for summer in the shop and outside. Cool and light when it is 100 (103 now) and dry fast. On sale with coupons, $10 - $12. Shirts are worn out "gimme" t shirts in summer, winter: long sleeved t shirts, Henley heavy duty long underwear shirts and flannel. Maybe a pile vest if it is real cold with a knit watch cap. Softside hiking boots or New Balance runners.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

I only wear under armour. I made the switch after playing a round of golf one August day in Shreveport, Louisiana. I've not worn out any crotches (why is my girlfriend vigorously nodding her head at me?) nor experienced chafing since making the switch.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I wear the oldest jeans I could find in my closet,the looser the better,if they're tight when I kneel down or bend,I won't bother with them,they must be very comfortable .
Lee Valley sells this Herlock pants which I would like to buy but they will be for show and not to wear in my shop and get dirrty.lol.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

There's a good reason for my handle here, BurlyBob. Consequently it's cutoffs in the summer and sweat pants in the winter. That is unless I have to go someplace with "Stick in the Mud" , that I really don't want to go. That's when I have to put on real pants with a belt.


----------



## Asaump (Jul 1, 2016)

Best jeans I have found are the LL Bean. Being from Maine I am able to ride to store to pick them up.
Plenty of room in the crotch area.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

I knew an old man 80 something from Maine or somewhere in that area, said he bought a pair of shoes from a guy on the side of the road when he was young, guy called himself LL Bean.


----------



## miketo (Jun 26, 2016)

The best work pants I've found aren't pants. Utilikilts for the win! Lots of room, plenty of pockets, healthy breeze round your privates.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

crotch gusset.


----------



## Tabletop (May 9, 2016)

Liberty overalls are the only way to go.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

well tabletop best I can tell we are the only two on here with good fashion sense. Liberty overalls


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

For work I like Wolverine or Carhartt canvas carpenter pants. I like carpenter pants because if I carry my cell phone I use the ruler pocket. ( don't like any of those belt clip cell phone holders) But the reason I like the Wolverine & Carhartt brands are they are the only pants I've found that have a pocket just below the hammer loop. That pocket is handy if you're using any pliers or snips, etc… in any of you endeavors. The hammer loop keeps the tool from falling out and the pocket keeps the tool from falling through. No I don't use a hammer loop for a hammer, I put on my nail bags for that.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

On the farm we wore Carhartt or denim bib overalls (or just called them bibbs). I should get a pair, would be perfect for the shop especially in winter. Never tried this Liberty brand.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

So, I hear overalls, nothing, levi's, Carhartt, Dickies, Duluth, even kilts (i'd fit right into the Democrat convention here in Cali…..  )

So, Riggs are out. Overalls are out till winter at least. Duluth are too expensive.

That leaves Levi's, Carhartt, Dickies, and kilts. Kilts are out, I'm a republican…  Levi's are just in budget (it shrank to $40) Dickies can work the twill ones I have are a little uncomfortable to me. Carhartts sound good.

It's just between carhartts, dickies, and Levi's now. Which of those three? I'm leaning toward the Carhartts because they have all kinds and the dungaree style in duck seems good.

Is canvas or duck the way to go?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

My all-time favorite were the Wranglers ripstop (I think the carpenter version). I had four pairs that survived nearly 5 years of almost constant wear in the shop. Sharp objects in a shop will tear denim easily but the ripstop holds up and is lighter and more comfortable too.

At least three people that I met went out and bought some after they saw me wearing them. Also, I've seen Michael Fortune wearing them before so you know they have to be good.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Kilts are out, I m a republican…
> - Sanderguy777


Not republican enough apparently.


----------



## Tabletop (May 9, 2016)

Jwmalone, I don't think they have ever really worn a pair. Some make it sound like they are for winter only?? I will admit they are hot but after they have been washed and dried a few times they are perfect. In my opinion they are the most comfortable and practical option. I buy mine at Walmart for $35. Plenty of pockets and the biggest plus, you look cool wearing them. Haha, be safe.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm a republican and I have a kilt, but I'm a Scottish republican. I checked out those Utilikilts, very cool but very expensive! They make everything from Duluth look like a great bargain.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

> Jwmalone, I don t think they have ever really worn a pair. Some make it sound like they are for winter only?? I will admit they are hot but after they have been washed and dried a few times they are perfect. In my opinion they are the most comfortable and practical option. I buy mine at Walmart for $35. Plenty of pockets and the biggest plus, you look cool wearing them. Haha, be safe.
> 
> - Tabletop


I told my wife less than two weeks ago i wanted to get overalls. Practicality becomes more important than fashion by the day.

BTW, she does not feel people in overalls look cool. But We will see if she changes her mind when i get home with some this afternoon


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> What?? I don t go barefoot, I wear boots!
> 
> I wear these shorts#. These are heavy fabric and they hold up excellent. I also like, if you look at the bottom of the pocket,
> there is a flat spot for your tape measure.
> ...


Ok i spit coffee on that one!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt's Wholesale Clothing Co. - http://usedworkclothing.com/ - Good used work uniforms CHEAP!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Right now its MUSA shorts (available thru Rivendell Bikes), Tshirt and Crocs 

1st choice: Duluth workpants. 2nd: Carhart workpants.
They might be 10 bucks more than Levis but for working in much better..

Catch them on sale and try a pair.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

rwe2156 - how much is that? I think Levi's go for $50….

Are these the Carhartts everyone swears by?

http://www.carhartt.com/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&langId=-1&productId=12125&storeId=10201&itemId=12529


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

I wear the Herock pants sold by Lee Valley, for both Carpentry and Woodworking. The built in knee pads are lovely any time I have to kneel on the concrete floor for anything. Tough as old boots, lots of pockets, adjustable waist.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=71894&cat=1,71260,71948,71948


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Tabletop, you are indeed correct. For Beauty, Finnish and Utility a pair of overalls cannot be Excelled. 
Joey502, go for it, clothes don't make people cool, cool people make the clothes cool.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Duluth seconded, especially the firehose if they can be gotten on sale, in women's I have to order up two sizes. Sucks that way - No clue if the guys are the same.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Best pants?

The ones that fall off on command.

Giggity.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I got the Carhartt B11's. Love 'em. nice and roomy.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay gents, this officially made my morning.

Glad to hear the comments about the pants at Lee Valley, I had been wondering about those and have hinted around that they be a good birthday present.

Nothing else I can say without chuckling.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

I was a tradesman for 4 years, constantly bending down, crawling around attics, kneeling in dirty construction areas, sweating profusely, etc. I had a pair of Dickey's navy blue work pants with the reinforced knees…they held up well, but never really "broke in" and felt stiff for the duration of use. And for some weird reason, their khakis would consistently get those little fuzzballs in the groin area and wear through.
In the end, I went with comfort over durability: $16 cargo pants from Target would usually last about a year or more under heavy (2-3 day a week) use. I was happier with this than a pair of $35 dollar pants that wore out after 2 months.


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

I like the 5.11 tactical pants. Lots of pockets and the knee pads are REALLY great. Makes it comfortable when I have to grab a knee when working in the shop. Very strong and light weight and comfortable.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Sandra what's wrong with the pink hammer, as a painter I needed a cheap hammer and screw drivers for odd stuff on the job. but they had a habit of walking off. So one day I saw a pink set bought those, 3 years later still haven't walked off. lol the boys give me hell but hey no body steals them.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> I told my wife less than two weeks ago i wanted to get overalls. Practicality becomes more important than fashion by the day.
> 
> BTW, she does not feel people in overalls look cool.* But We will see if she changes her mind when i get home with some this afternoon
> *
> ...


Well Joey, tell us. Did you come home with some, and has she filed the divorce papers yet? LOLOLOL


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

yea joey inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Levi 559 for me. Roomy, but not baggy. I wait until they go on sale at Kohl's and use a coupon, usually right around $35/pair. I wear them every day to work (office job, not hard on anything but the butt of my pants), and in the spring/fall working outside or in the garage. Summer time I opt for shorts when not at work. I usually keep 2-3 pairs of the 559 in the work/weekend rotation, and get 2-3 years out of a pair, before they get too worn for work, and designated to the yard/garage only rotation for another couple years. 4-5 years out of a pair of jeans is OK by me, but I'm not too hard on them.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been wearing Lee Jeans for quite a few years. Can't say I've ever worn out the crotch. I've worn out several pockets from keys and pocket knives though. But that's pretty much all I wear, except on Sundays.
And of course I can't stand paying full price. I wait til they go on sale, then buy enough for a couple of years.

Can't stand Levis anymore. The cut of those things always makes me feel like someone's trying to give me a wedgie… And the prices are outrageous! I haven't tried Wranglers in years and years.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

THIS


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Holy crap, I think I'm in love, is that apron made to the overall


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

When I was working construction, brown duck Carhartt bibs like Alaskaguy. An insulated pair if working outside in winter. Slip foam pads into the knee pockets if you're trimming out or otherwise kneeling a lot. Much more convenient than knee pads. The carpenter apron is an option and is detachable. Wash them as infrequently as society will allow.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry dude, I am a LOT overweight, and the crotches in my Wrangler carpenter jeans holds up okay. However due to the weather as of late, I have been wearing shorts in the shop!


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

> I told my wife less than two weeks ago i wanted to get overalls. Practicality becomes more important than fashion by the day.
> 
> BTW, she does not feel people in overalls look cool.* But We will see if she changes her mind when i get home with some this afternoon
> *
> ...


I did come home with a fresh set of liberty overalls from tractors supply Saturday.

She did not have to file the papers because i quickly figured out that overalls are not my jam. The fit and feel is not something i think i could get accustomed to.

BTW, my 2 daughters were not fans of my choice either.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

You got to break them in, come on man you're so close to perfection its not even funny. Think of the first cave man that strapped a dead animal skin to his ass, his wife probably laughed at him but did he give up no. if he had we would all still be naked, do it for prosperity man.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just about any relaxed cut blue jean…..the ones I will NOT wear are them white ones that the Honda workers wear on the assembly lines…...BTDT.


----------



## TheLight (Jul 26, 2016)

Another vote for Duluth here, specifically the Firehose pants for cool weather, and the Firehose Flex pants for warm weather. The base types come in right at around $64.


----------



## Tabletop (May 9, 2016)

Wash and dry them at least 3 times and you will never wear anything else to work in.


----------



## Tabletop (May 9, 2016)

Liberty overalls are the way to go.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Swim trunks and sneakers only in the summer. I have several pairs of Wranglers and one pair of Dickies for winter, all are more than 5 years old and not fit to wear in public. Enough paint and glue wiped off on them and they become indesructable. The places I go are full of *********************************** ranchhands that make me look overdressed. But they do know the best places to eat. Spurs and cow******************** on their boots is common for them.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

> Levi 559 for me. Roomy, but not baggy. I wait until they go on sale at Kohl s and use a coupon, usually right around $35/pair. I wear them every day to work (office job, not hard on anything but the butt of my pants), and in the spring/fall working outside or in the garage. Summer time I opt for shorts when not at work. I usually keep 2-3 pairs of the 559 in the work/weekend rotation, and get 2-3 years out of a pair, before they get too worn for work, and designated to the yard/garage only rotation for another couple years. 4-5 years out of a pair of jeans is OK by me, but I m not too hard on them.
> 
> - BinghamtonEd


I second that. Levi's 559 or 560 are my go-to pants.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I love my riggs. also they are the only pants I have ever owned with the hammer loop on the right hand side


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

BDU's. They're comfortable, gusseted crotch, and adjustable waist which is nice. They are cheap. I get them from my FEMA task force now, but I have bought them from Propper in the past.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

All of mine were "issued" to me…..from the OD green, rip-stop things in '71 up to the BDUs when I retired. I can still go on base to Clothing Sales, and pick up another pair…..prefer the plain green ones.


----------



## torea (Jan 7, 2016)

I used to work in a hardware store that sold Carharts. Needed new pants and they were on sale so I got a pair. Since then, they're all I like to wear in the shop (I have three pair now). They're very durable and the fit in the legs is just loose enough to be cool and comfortable while allowing good movement. I've rested sharp edges from appliances and stuff as I moved it around and they've never come close to fraying. The ones I have have small pockets on the legs where I put my pocket knives and/or Leatherman. Im a big fan =)


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a pair of Sears carpenter jeans that I bought about 25 years ago. I only wear them when I'm doing roofing because I got tar on them. Whatever the denim was then is super tough as the knees should have worn through long ago.


----------

